# Plant ID?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

This was sold to me as vallisneria, but it doesn't look like vals to me. Can anyone tell me what they are?


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

looks more like dwarf sag


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

w4x said:


> looks more like dwarf sag


I don't think it's dwarf sag. I have dwarf sag, and the leaf shape and texture are somewhat different.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I think it's dwarf sag as well. when I got mine they were like this but the offshoot stayed small.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

How tall are they? They do look more like sag than val, although the leaves seem a little narrow for sag. They also look a lot like my E. latifolius except they seem a little thinner. the growth pattern is very much like the E. latifolius.


----------



## davidv (Oct 17, 2010)

i think i see markings, so my guess is Vallisneria spiralis 'Tiger'


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

when i got them they were 4-5 inch tall but now they are like 2-3 inch.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

davidv said:


> i think i see markings, so my guess is Vallisneria spiralis 'Tiger'


You know, I think you're right! I had thought that those markings were some kind of algae, but I just took out one leaf and yup, they're markings.

Thanks!


----------

